
Canada: Wet’suwet’en leaders reject PM Trudeau’s demand to remove the barricades - finphil
https://www.thespec.com/news-story/9861830-wet-suwet-en-leaders-reject-trudeau-s-demand-to-remove-the-barricades-setting-the-stage-for-clashes/
======
ehvatum
This can be resolved when Trudeau is willing to take a PR hit and act against
his impulses, for the good of the nation.

That is to say, never.

